# Install packages



## SI_KH (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi
Recently  I met with FreeBSD. I understand that it is  very specific 

I run a FreeBSD 9.0 (i386) on vmware, the ip is set and I replied from internet. When I try to install the packages or ports I was faced with many problems! For example when I type this commands:

`# pkg_add -r xorg`

result is:

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/freebsd/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbz: No address record
pkg_add:unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/freebsd/ports/i386/package-9.0-release/latest/xorg.tbz' by URL
```
And The result is same for  all packages!

What must I do? 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Make sure DNS resolving works. See resolv.conf(5).


----------



## SI_KH (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW!


Thanks...


----------

